# Dank's updates of current projects.



## DnSgenetics1

Hello guys/gals. I had some issues with my act I recently made and for some reason couldn't log in. I tried resetting it and it still wouldn't work. So I had to make a new act. Enough of all that. I just wanted to post & introduce myself here. I have been growing a number of years. 15 to be exact. Breeding for 4 years, going on 5.  I know that doesn't mean ****. Cause even us old timers can screw up sometimes. lol However in my past 15 yr experience I have learned allot of information on plants in general. My pop's was a grower as well, and had obtained his botany license before passing away. He gifted me his strains before all that took place. I ended up with countless #'s of different strains he had perfected and worked with back in the mid 80's and early 90's. Not to mention the 200+ strains I had collected over the years myself. lol I just wanted to share that with you guys. I was thinking about making MP my go to home to post my updates of current & past grows for future reference. I would hope a few of you wouldn't mind subbing up to my updates  I will do the same for you. We have allot going on now. Currently working on kicking out our S1 (feminized line) of our strains now. We now have most in F1, & F2. We now have our GBP (Grand Berry Purple) in feminized. Being that the only one thus far. Some dont understand making fem takes a little while longer then just kicking out (reg's).  I recently obtained my CS and have started spraying. So not long now. My business partner is already in the works of feminized on a few of our other strains on his side. I look forward to talking to each of you. I also hope to make a few new friends here along my journey. If anyone has any questions please feel free to give me a shout. Take er easy & thanks for visiting my grow/project. 

Dank. 

View attachment PIC_1172.jpg


View attachment PIC_1171.jpg


View attachment PIC_1169.jpg


View attachment PIC_1168.jpg


View attachment PIC_1166.jpg


View attachment PIC_1164.jpg


View attachment PIC_1157.jpg


View attachment PIC_1156.jpg


View attachment PIC_1154.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

Lookin good Dank!! I see you got that   can't wait to see what else you guys got up your sleeves


----------



## SirGreenThumb

I knew you stole my ph test kit.. tisk tisk... :banana:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks Rosey. Just trying to take a few cuts so I can get those "fems" kicking. 


roseypeach said:


> Lookin good Dank!! I see you got that   can't wait to see what else you guys got up your sleeves


----------



## DnSgenetics1

haha..  yeah I had ran out & had to go to the pet store & get me some super quick while waiting on that I have now. Im glad they have a good selection of PH equipment at Petco. lol :vap_smiley:





SirGreenThumb said:


> I knew you stole my ph test kit.. tisk tisk... :banana:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Ok. Back to the subject.. lol. I had mentioned last night on riu about this new seedling/strain that popped up on me out of the blue. Its weird as hell looking 2 me. Has super red stems, and doesn't look like any normal cannabis strain I have ever grew. lol It came from a bag of seeds that's from the early to mid 90's. Toke was super good that I recall. Just has me stumped. lol 

View attachment PIC_1162.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> haha..  yeah I had ran out & had to go to the pet store & get me some super quick while waiting on that I have now. Im glad they have a good selection of PH equipment at Petco. lol :vap_smiley:


haha indeed they do. That is where I got mine also.. Did you happen to pick up that cat litter? haha 

I'm gonna run a my new cross in hydro when I move.. Should be great fun..


----------



## SirGreenThumb

wow, I've never seen a plant like that.

You sure you planted the right seed? haha


----------



## roseypeach

No problem  you got this whooped  headed out to Wallyworld...


----------



## DnSgenetics1

YUP.  Naw didn't get the cat liter bro. I went ahead & pulled out the DWC setup from the closet. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> haha indeed they do. That is where I got mine also.. Did you happen to pick up that cat litter? haha
> 
> I'm gonna run a my new cross in hydro when I move.. Should be great fun..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Oh yeah, it came directly out of some bag seed I had back in the mid 90's. I recall it was some damn good toke though. But seeds are crazy as hell looking. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> wow, I've never seen a plant like that.
> 
> You sure you planted the right seed? haha


----------



## roseypeach

Hey it won't let me do my profile pic. ; (


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> YUP.  Naw didn't get the cat liter bro. I went ahead & pulled out the DWC setup from the closet.


haha, yea I didn't figure you would.. You should some time though if you like dwc, that square container seems to work real good.. 



DnSgenetics1 said:


> Oh yeah, it came directly out of some bag seed I had back in the mid 90's. I recall it was some damn good toke though. But seeds are crazy as hell looking.


Yea it sure is crazy looking.. I cant wait to see what it does for you.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> Hey it won't let me do my profile pic. ; (


Sure it will.. Go here rosey: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Link to K.A.S.I. @/on HT (Hightimes) - those that have yet to check it out  PIX OF THE CROP: 03.10.14 

http://www.hightimes.com/view/pix-crop-031014

pictures 10 & 11.


----------



## roseypeach

I did..tried 5 timed won't take it


----------



## DnSgenetics1

you may have to re size it buddy. 


roseypeach said:


> Hey it won't let me do my profile pic. ; (


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> I did..tried 5 timed won't take it


Did you scroll down to the bottom and tick the button to use your own image?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

damn your quick. lol Well, try a different photo. 


roseypeach said:


> I did..tried 5 timed won't take it


----------



## SirGreenThumb

It looks like this:
View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## DnSgenetics1

The reason why I had said try a different pic is cause it gave me issues whn I tried to you this picture  

View attachment Kasif2 (1) youve been passed.png


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Ah I see what the problem is..
You should consider getting infranview, so you can save the pic at a smaller px size. 

Mine is a big pic, but I made it to be 86k x 86k


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> damn your quick. lol Well, try a different photo.



Tried 3 my old one and a couple others. Haha not driving lol


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> The reason why I had said try a different pic is cause it gave me issues whn I tried to you this picture



Love that


----------



## SirGreenThumb

If you don't want to get the program you can more than likely post it into the forum and it should resize it for you. Re download the new version and put it as your avatar.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah I see what the problem is..
> You should consider getting infranview, so you can save the pic at a smaller px size.
> 
> Mine is a big pic, but I made it to be 86k x 86k



They were all 100x100 for Roy already. It acts like it uploads then shows a broken pic link icon.


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> you may have to re size it buddy.



Lol


----------



## Locked

I believe you have to have your pic sized to 100x100 or very close to that. I believe mine is 120x120 and it loaded for me.  I use this to resize and edit all my pics>>>>http://download.cnet.com/IrfanView/


----------



## Locked

roseypeach said:


> They were all 100x100 for Roy already. It acts like it uploads then shows a broken pic link icon.



Is it Jpeg?


----------



## Locked

Let me try and change my Avatar and make sure it is working.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hey bro. thanks 4 that link. I have been using "paint" to do any of my photo editing, although I have been searching for another program to add effects if wanted.. I have been meaning to get the photoshop. However Im not paying that price their asking for it. lol  





Hamster Lewis said:


> I believe you have to have your pic sized to 100x100 or very close to that. I believe mine is 120x120 and it loaded for me.  I use this to resize and edit all my pics>>>>http://download.cnet.com/IrfanView/


----------



## roseypeach

Hamster Lewis said:


> I believe you have to have your pic sized to 100x100 or very close to that. I believe mine is 120x120 and it loaded for me.  I use this to resize and edit all my pics>>>>http://download.cnet.com/IrfanView/



I will play around with it when I get home, thanks


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Hamster Lewis said:


> I believe you have to have your pic sized to 100x100 or very close to that. I believe mine is 120x120 and it loaded for me.  I use this to resize and edit all my pics>>>>http://download.cnet.com/IrfanView/


hahaha way to steal my thunder.. LoL.. just kidding, she probably didn't see where I posted the same thing. :banana:


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hey bro. thanks 4 that link. I have been using "paint" to do any of my photo editing, although I have been searching for another program to add effects if wanted.. I have been meaning to get the photoshop. However Im not paying that price their asking for it. lol



I've got it  need to get that to you glad you brought it up


----------



## Locked

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hey bro. thanks 4 that link. I have been using "paint" to do any of my photo editing, although I have been searching for another program to add effects if wanted.. I have been meaning to get the photoshop. However Im not paying that price their asking for it. lol



No problem. I have been using that ifranview for a couple years now.  I can download a cracked copy of the latest Paint for free but I don't want it. I like this better.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> hahaha way to steal my thunder.. LoL.. just kidding, she probably didn't see where I posted the same thing. :banana:



Yes I did actually lol why I said they were already the right size for Riu  used all of them there with no issue


----------



## Locked

Are you trying to use an image on your computer or are you using a link? Not sure the link thing works.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> Yes I did actually lol why I said they were already the right size for Riu  used all of them there with no issued


haha, I was playing with him cause he recommended the same program.. That is pretty awesome.. I feel we may share some computer lingo. 

Maybe not.. Idk. :aok:


----------



## Locked

Sorry for cocking up your thread DnS. If you need me to clean it up and delete anything let me know. Didn't mean to threadjack.


----------



## Locked

SirGreenThumb said:


> hahaha way to steal my thunder.. LoL.. just kidding, she probably didn't see where I posted the same thing. :banana:



Lol...yeah I missed that in your post. I just always suggest that program because I use it and like it so much. Best part is it is free.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Rosey, I have something for you:
View attachment 371202.jpg


This one should work for you.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

[url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
	
[/URL]





roseypeach said:


> Love that


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol.. I found a page of nothing but :codes: on http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys-forum-001.php

free to boot.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Hamster Lewis said:


> Lol...yeah I missed that in your post. I just always suggest that program because I use it and like it so much. Best part is it is free.


Its cool, its what I recommend also.. It works great for resizing pics in both dimensions and size.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> lol.. I found a page of nothing but :codes: on http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys-forum-001.php
> 
> free to boot.


Yea, I have a link for one also:
http://emoticoner.com/emoticons/smiley-faces?page=1


----------



## DnSgenetics1

[url=http://www.freesmileys.org/custom]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SirGreenThumb

haha nice.. 
I didn't know you was able to do that one


----------



## Locked

Good stuff guys....everyone loves a good emoticon. Some nice ones on those sites. 

&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## SirGreenThumb




----------



## roseypeach

roseypeach said:


> Yes I did actually lol why I said they were already the right size for Riu  used all of them there with no issue





Hamster Lewis said:


> Is it Jpeg?



Not sure. I want to say no bcuz my dog aviation is gif but the others are stills. Ill be home in 45 I will check


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/custom]
> 
> [/URL]



Hello  haha


----------



## DnSgenetics1

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213356&stc=1&d=1399777428 

View attachment 61244_10153433227175078_1187011472_n.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Rosey, I have something for you:
> View attachment 213343
> 
> 
> This one should work for you.


did it work??? 



DnSgenetics1 said:


> [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
> 
> [/URL]



He'll yeah


----------



## DnSgenetics1

[url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
	
[/URL]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol.. I love those little things. lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Doesn't look like it..
:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> lol.. I love those little things. lol



You're tripping lol


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Doesn't look like it..
> :stuff-1125699181_i_



Well ****


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Nope.  dont have any shroomie's lol.  all gone.. lol  :vap-Bong_smoker:





roseypeach said:


> You're tripping lol


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
> 
> [/URL]



I really like this one


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Nope.  dont have any shroomie's lol.  all gone.. lol  :vap-Bong_smoker:



Omg!!! You nut!! Didn't save me one..stinker lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Well guys/gals, I will return. I gotta eat me something. lol I'm hungry.. haha  Hope to talk soon. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213357&stc=1&d=1399778229 

View attachment peace.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Crap, one sec rosey, I just realized something.. 

Here download this pic instead:
View attachment 371202.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Well guys/gals, I will return. I gotta eat me something. lol I'm hungry.. haha  Hope to talk soon.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213357&stc=1&d=1399778229


Later


----------



## SirGreenThumb

hahaa  I did it again dammit..
View attachment 371202.jpg


Now this one IS the right size.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Crap, one sec rosey, I just realized something..
> 
> Here download this pic instead:
> View attachment 213358



Oh he'll still nothing


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Yea that was my bad, I put the wrong on in a sec ago.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea that was my bad, I put the wrong on in a sec ago.



Still...no lol
phone dying plus about to be home..be back shortly


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Oh I defiantly will bro. Seems like the kitty litter bucket idea of yours would save a hell of allot of space. Thats the ticket I am looking for  These DWC that they make a killing off of take up a hell of allot of space. lol * lol. Oh you mean my crazy looking 90's  strain?  



SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, yea I didn't figure you would.. You should some time though if you like dwc, that square container seems to work real good..
> 
> 
> Yea it sure is crazy looking.. I cant wait to see what it does for you.



View attachment 5415.gif


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Later tat-tor. [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
	
[/URL]





roseypeach said:


> Later


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Later tat-tor. [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
> 
> [/URL]



:banana: I'm still kickin lol :banana:
that was from like, a long while ago LOL


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Later tat-tor. [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
> 
> [/URL]



wait a minute...banned?? :huh: lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Oh I defiantly will bro. Seems like the kitty litter bucket idea of yours would save a hell of allot of space. Thats the ticket I am looking for  These DWC that they make a killing off of take up a hell of allot of space. lol * lol. Oh you mean my crazy looking 90's  strain?


It does save quite a bit of space because of the shape.. Gonna have to do a hydro grow again, its easier and produces more.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

It sure does..  So hows everyone doing? 





SirGreenThumb said:


> It does save quite a bit of space because of the shape.. Gonna have to do a hydro grow again, its easier and produces more.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Ok.. Sheww. I hope everyone had a wonderful " Mother's Day". I had a pretty good 1 I guess. Ate to much. lol  Im glad that everyone is here.  makes me feel special lol. Anyways here is what I have been up to here recently. 


Have a ton of new F2' strains going, and also some F1's. I also have some 2nd generation Green Crack as well. I also just started me an (auto)  

View attachment PIC_1192.JPG


View attachment PIC_1194.JPG


View attachment PIC_1191.jpg


View attachment PIC_1189.jpg


View attachment PIC_1186.JPG


View attachment PIC_1184.jpg


View attachment PIC_1183.jpg


View attachment PIC_1182.jpg


View attachment PIC_1181.jpg


View attachment PIC_1180.jpg


View attachment PIC_1179.jpg


View attachment PIC_1178.jpg


View attachment PIC_1177.jpg


View attachment PIC_1176.jpg


View attachment PIC_1175.jpg


View attachment PIC_1174.jpg


View attachment PIC_1172.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Ok.. Sheww. I hope everyone had a wonderful " Mother's Day". I had a pretty good 1 I guess. Ate to much. lol  Im glad that everyone is here.  makes me feel special lol. Anyways here is what I have been up to here recently.
> 
> 
> Have a ton of new F2' strains going, and also some F1's. I also have some 2nd generation Green Crack as well. I also just started me an (auto)



looking super sweet Dankie


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Ok.. Sheww. I hope everyone had a wonderful " Mother's Day". I had a pretty good 1 I guess. Ate to much. lol  Im glad that everyone is here.  makes me feel special lol. Anyways here is what I have been up to here recently.
> 
> 
> Have a ton of new F2' strains going, and also some F1's. I also have some 2nd generation Green Crack as well. I also just started me an (auto)



Can't wait to watch them grow!!![emoji57]


----------



## TrollMaster5000

what auto you start dank ?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks buddy 





roseypeach said:


> looking super sweet Dankie


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks bro.  really does mean allot to me knowing others are interested in what I do.  I have other ladies in bloom now I will be updating this eve 


SlimTim said:


> Can't wait to watch them grow!!![emoji57]


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Royal Queen 


TrollMaster5000 said:


> what auto you start dank ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Royal Queen



Wow man, I gave you inspiration to start an auto? That makes me feel great to hear that from you. I feel like I accomplished something to have inspired you. And to think I was getting picked on about my auto.. Thanks dude..  I'll be updating with some current pics later on when I get home.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

YUP. Your sure did bro. When we had spoke about it the other day.  Who is picking on you? lol. Auto haters? 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Wow man, I gave you inspiration to start an auto? That makes me feel great to hear that from you. I feel like I accomplished something to have inspired you. And to think I was getting picked on about my auto.. Thanks dude..  I'll be updating with some current pics later on when I get home.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I will be back this evening with my other update.  I hope to see/talk to everyone then. Got to cut some grass. oh joy.. lol  take er easy guys. 

Dank.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> YUP. Your sure did bro. When we had spoke about it the other day.  Who is picking on you? lol. Auto haters?


yea, hey dude I just got home, but am going back out to go fishing. But yea, seems like auto haters.. Kinda weird you can hate a cannabis plant so much.. I love them all equally. 

Oh well, glad to hear it though. Thanks again.. I'll be back later as well.


----------



## roseypeach

dnsgenetics1 said:


> i will be back this evening with my other update.  i hope to see/talk to everyone then. Got to cut some grass. Oh joy.. Lol  take er easy guys.
> 
> Dank.



drink plenty of water!!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol.. Well, I like you love me a side project of an (auto).  Hell I still cant believe I won the best Indoor Sativa. lol  although in my mind I seen others that I thought deserved it also.  The Royal Queen Cheese has already popped. Awaiting soil now. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> yea, hey dude I just got home, but am going back out to go fishing. But yea, seems like auto haters.. Kinda weird you can hate a cannabis plant so much.. I love them all equally.
> 
> Oh well, glad to hear it though. Thanks again.. I'll be back later as well.


----------



## roseypeach

Well Dank since this is your "new" update thread, shall we call this the new chill area?  lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> lol.. Well, I like you love me a side project of an (auto).  Hell I still cant believe I won the best Indoor Sativa. lol  although in my mind I seen others that I thought deserved it also.  The Royal Queen Cheese has already popped. Awaiting soil now.


I can see how you won, you have some amazing plants and everyone likes you to boot.  haha, not that it had anything to do with you winning. 

Great to hear, I updated with some pics a moment ago, they aren't very good pics since I didn't feel like carrying them out of the tent.. Oh well, either way you can go see the progress.. I believe the auto climax is about 1.5 weeks old? I honestly don't remember at this point. :laugh:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. this is my regular thread here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68029

I planned on using this one we are on for that 


roseypeach said:


> Well Dank since this is your "new" update thread, shall we call this the new chill area?  lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks bro. Means allot.  I will go check your update out now. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> I can see how you won, you have some amazing plants and everyone likes you to boot.  haha, not that it had anything to do with you winning.
> 
> Great to hear, I updated with some pics a moment ago, they aren't very good pics since I didn't feel like carrying them out of the tent.. Oh well, either way you can go see the progress.. I believe the auto climax is about 1.5 weeks old? I honestly don't remember at this point. :laugh:


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> lol. this is my regular thread here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68029
> 
> I planned on using this one we are on for that



Sounds like a plan  I got asked earlier about where we could all chill like before LOL btw..not working tomorrow after all


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I hear that.. well this would b that "chill" thread everyone is asking about  haha 





roseypeach said:


> Sounds like a plan  I got asked earlier about where we could all chill like before LOL btw..not working tomorrow after all


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I hear that.. well this would b that "chill" thread everyone is asking about  haha


Yea and you two feel free to come chill in my thread also.


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I hear that.. well this would b that "chill" thread everyone is asking about  haha



cool beans...lol


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea and you two feel free to come chill in my thread also.



I know right? lol that's why I came to see yo butt  I may not have a grow right now but I can certainly critique and compliment my buddies 
I live vicariously through all of you guys!! lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hey Rosey.. Here's the thread Ol' Butchboy was asking about  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68031


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hey Rosey.. Here's the thread Ol' Butchboy was asking about  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68031



okay now, am I Peach or Rosey?? lol!! I think I like Peach better, you started it you know haha

I shall show him the way!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Rosey or Peach. lol You pick. 


roseypeach said:


> okay now, am I Peach or Rosey?? lol!! I think I like Peach better, you started it you know haha
> 
> I shall show him the way!


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Rosey or Peach. lol You pick.



Peach...for sure 
hey, didn't ButchyBoy come over here already?


----------



## TrollMaster5000

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Royal Queen



youll enjoy that   i had a hard time keeping the smell under control 


dirty sock in a skunks butt 

brings back memories


----------



## DnSgenetics1

yup. I seen a post from him on here introducing himself. Hadn't heard anything after that. lol So I have NO clue where he went off to. 


roseypeach said:


> Peach...for sure
> hey, didn't ButchyBoy come over here already?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. You mean the Royal Queen Cheese? I hear that. I ran the regular RQ in the past. I loved that strain. haha 





TrollMaster5000 said:


> youll enjoy that   i had a hard time keeping the smell under control
> 
> 
> dirty sock in a skunks butt
> 
> brings back memories


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> yup. I seen a post from him on here introducing himself. Hadn't heard anything after that. lol So I have NO clue where he went off to.



yeah and I just looked through the member list and didn't see him in it. I could have sworn he was on your friends list already but he isn't there either. Weird.....


----------



## DnSgenetics1

He was on there. lol I guess he didnt like it here or something. lol 





roseypeach said:


> yeah and I just looked through the member list and didn't see him in it. I could have sworn he was on your friends list already but he isn't there either. Weird.....


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> He was on there. lol I guess he didnt like it here or something. lol



can't imagine why, heck he wasn't here long enough to have troubles?...ah well, we are here! lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

lol. IKR. Hell he posted in the other contest thread to start 1 up here & he would join. Well, I did. Then he left. lol 





roseypeach said:


> can't imagine why, heck he wasn't here long enough to have troubles?...ah well, we are here! lol


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> lol. IKR. Hell he posted in the other contest thread to start 1 up here & he would join. Well, I did. Then he left. lol



Well dang! that's just silly! guess he decided it wasn't for him? lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> Well dang! that's just silly! guess he decided it wasn't for him? lol


Some just can't handle the awesomeness we provide.  

hahaha


----------



## roseypeach

hahaha I like that..our awesomeness LOL

too clever 

Well Danks, catch you later babe. Will see you tomorrow I s'pose! 
gnite all


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Later tater. I mean Peach. 


roseypeach said:


> hahaha I like that..our awesomeness LOL
> 
> too clever
> 
> Well Danks, catch you later babe. Will see you tomorrow I s'pose!
> gnite all


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I have a headache now. lol been working on this all day. Still have to do allot of work to it. Started with our original logo. Then added the shading,seeds, & little bottle. Cant blow it up, or haven't figured out how to do so on here. lol http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213529&stc=1&d=1399971760 

View attachment revising DNS.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Later tater. I mean Peach.



Haha...tater lol
you want one is what it is  that's what they call doobies in the stix out here 
Peach is much better Haha


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I have a headache now. lol been working on this all day. Still have to do allot of work to it. Started with our original logo. Then added the shading,seeds, & little bottle. Cant blow it up, or haven't figured out how to do so on here. lol http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213529&stc=1&d=1399971760



when you're done with it, just copy it back to your hard drive and open it in paint. Crop any part of the border out by selecting the part of the image you want to keep and then click "crop".  Then go to resize, and change the value to make it bigger in increments, till you get the size you want. 

later tater  lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hell yeah I do. haha Thats what Pop's called them to. lol 





roseypeach said:


> Haha...tater lol
> you want one is what it is  that's what they call doobies in the stix out here
> Peach is much better Haha


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks. Yeah I have it saved in paint so I don't have to go searching. lol You wouldn't believe the files I have to search. lol So, honest opinion. what do you think so far? 





roseypeach said:


> when you're done with it, just copy it back to your hard drive and open it in paint. Crop any part of the border out by selecting the part of the image you want to keep and then click "crop".  Then go to resize, and change the value to make it bigger in increments, till you get the size you want.
> 
> later tater  lol


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hell yeah I do. haha Thats what Pop's called them to. lol



me too!! did he? how cool


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I have it saved in paint so I don't have to go searching. lol You wouldn't believe the files I have to search. lol So, honest opinion. what do you think so far?



I like it! what are you going to use it for, background, labels, etc? maybe add some paraphernalia on there too, like a pipe or bong? or just a pack of papers..your fave brand of course


----------



## DnSgenetics1

sure did. he would say come on boy, lets go roll this tater. lol 


roseypeach said:


> me too!! did he? how cool


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> sure did. he would say come on boy, lets go roll this tater. lol



Lmao! I think I remember you telling me that before now..I bet your dad was super cool to hang out with. He just sounds like that life of the party kind of guy from everything you've told me.


----------



## roseypeach

remember this??? lol
View attachment 140513-021643.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1

HAHA! That bunny had more then stuffing in his ***. lol  Thats great. 





roseypeach said:


> remember this??? lol
> View attachment 213531


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> HAHA! That bunny had more then stuffing in his ***. lol  Thats great.



Thought you'd get a kick out of that  

You'll be happy to know his butt is all better now!   lol!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Well gosh guys. Its getting late & I have to get up early. You guys take er easy & hopefully we will get to hangout 2mar night.  Have a great night (rest of). lol


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> HAHA!! You sure? i think I forgot to use lube. Naw, j/k. with you. lol  I just had to say that.



You're terrible!!!! Lmao!!! 
Lets just say he got stitches! 

Hey when you call 2mar ask me about Bak.Talked to him earlier this eve..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

K. OH lord. I can only imagine. 





roseypeach said:


> You're terrible!!!! Lmao!!!
> Lets just say he got stitches!
> 
> Hey when you call 2mar ask me about Bak.Talked to him earlier this eve..


----------



## AllDayToker

Posted my wake n bake in the damn wrong thread lol.


----------



## ButchyBoy

I R here to be part of the AWESOMENESSNESS!!!!!!    

I kinda poked my head in for a few but have to tend to my mother for awhile so it will be hit and miss for a bit. She is doing pretty good under the circumstances..

Cliff Notes:  Mom took a header down the entry way stairs and got 17 staples in her head. Having a hard time walking now.

Edit:  where is the new side by side thread???


----------



## AllDayToker

ButchyBoy said:


> I R here to be part of the AWESOMENESSNESS!!!!!!
> 
> I kinda poked my head in for a few but have to tend to my mother for awhile so it will be hit and miss for a bit. She is doing pretty good under the circumstances..
> 
> Cliff Notes:  Mom took a header down the entry way stairs and got 17 staples in her head. Having a hard time walking now.
> 
> Edit:  where is the new side by side thread???



What up Butch, that's some craziness!  Wish her the best.

If the side by side thread your talking about is the 3oz or more thing of Dank's here is the link...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68031&page=3


----------



## ButchyBoy

AllDayToker said:


> What up Butch, that's some craziness!  Wish her the best.
> 
> If the side by side thread your talking about is the 3oz or more thing of Dank's here is the link...
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68031&page=3



Thanks Man!!!!

I did find that thread..


----------



## AllDayToker

ButchyBoy said:


> Thanks Man!!!!
> 
> I did find that thread..



Yeah I noticed that after I posted then wandered over to the thread haha.


----------



## roseypeach

AllDayToker said:


> Posted my wake n bake in the damn wrong thread lol.


Hahaha well this is the right thread 


ButchyBoy said:


> I R here to be part of the AWESOMENESSNESS!!!!!!
> 
> I kinda poked my head in for a few but have to tend to my mother for awhile so it will be hit and miss for a bit. She is doing pretty good under the circumstances..
> 
> Cliff Notes:  Mom took a header down the entry way stairs and got 17 staples in her head. Having a hard time walking now.
> 
> Edit:  where is the new side by side thread???


Sorry about your mom! I sure hope she gets better soon bless her heart! I can understand on the mom thing, mine is going to be living with me end of the week and she has dementia so I understand about the hit and miss thing. Will probably be like that on my end for a while too 

You did find it? we were wondering about you's! lol...


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Its all good. Hell, as long as we all keep up with each other, thats all that matters  Really enjoyed everyone company at the ol homestead. lol I was glad to learn you guys joined over here. Thats cool of you guys. Like there, feel free to show your ladies(plants). lol. here also. I made this the thread to come to and discuss any issues, and or post updates of my current projects. The other one is mostly for my picture updates. Thats what I had planned. But its all good. You guys know me, not hard to get along with at all. :bump:





AllDayToker said:


> Posted my wake n bake in the damn wrong thread lol.


----------



## ButchyBoy

roseypeach said:


> Hahaha well this is the right thread
> 
> Sorry about your mom! I sure hope she gets better soon bless her heart! I can understand on the mom thing, mine is going to be living with me end of the week and she has dementia so I understand about the hit and miss thing. Will probably be like that on my end for a while too
> 
> You did find it? we were wondering about you's! lol...



Thank you!!  She is a bit confused every now and then but I am sure she will be fine in due time.

Sorry to hear about your mother :sad face:  4 years and counting here with mine at home! 

Yepper!!   Found it!!!


----------



## roseypeach

ButchyBoy said:


> Thank you!!  She is a bit confused every now and then but I am sure she will be fine in due time.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mother :sad face:  4 years and counting here with mine at home!
> 
> Yepper!!   Found it!!!



Oh no..confused? from the head trauma? I sure hope she gets better, I really do. It worries me for her though, mama started out just confused a lil here and there herself 

Thank you though, I'm just not ready to put her in the home because it will take the spirit right out of her. I am fully expecting she will be by the end of the summer though, since she is declining so fast. I have to figure out how to secure the house so she can't wander off on me 

Glad you're here bro!! starting to feel like home with all you guys around


----------



## roseypeach

Busy busy day eh Dank? I'm gonna have to crash here soon, today has been taxing to say the least LOL hope you got everything square. I'll be around for a while tomorrow then I'm gonna be off to moms and then back to the dreaded ex's so I can make it to my next appt Thursday. 

Guess I'll chat with ya later, see ya around


----------



## AllDayToker

Wake n bake roll call!!  Commence!!!:ccc::48::bong:


----------



## ButchyBoy

File photo....   But you get the picture!!!

I still need to clean my hash pipe.... 

View attachment 20140410_062043.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

Just dam...was sleeping good amd the phone rang amd woke me up..
good mornin!!


----------



## ButchyBoy

roseypeach said:


> Oh no..confused? from the head trauma? I sure hope she gets better, I really do. It worries me for her though, mama started out just confused a lil here and there herself
> 
> Thank you though, I'm just not ready to put her in the home because it will take the spirit right out of her. I am fully expecting she will be by the end of the summer though, since she is declining so fast. I have to figure out how to secure the house so she can't wander off on me
> 
> Glad you're here bro!! starting to feel like home with all you guys around




She wacked her head hard enough to cause internal bleeding at the back of her brain. It hasn't changed so they let me bring her home. My idiot sister wants her to go live in a home without stairs...  I am not sending my mom to a home period!!!!!   I will build a gate at the stairs first!!    

Get you some of those little door alarms for kids.  Seriously!!!   The gal next door used to walk into my house thinking it was her house. She is now in assisted living because her husband can't care for her anymore. You need to figure out as many things that will help you because this IS going to wear you out!!!


----------



## roseypeach

ButchyBoy said:


> She wacked her head hard enough to cause internal bleeding at the back of her brain. It hasn't changed so they let me bring her home. My idiot sister wants her to go live in a home without stairs...  I am not sending my mom to a home period!!!!!   I will build a gate at the stairs first!!
> 
> Get you some of those little door alarms for kids.  Seriously!!!   The gal next door used to walk into my house thinking it was her house. She is now in assisted living because her husband can't care for her anymore. You need to figure out as many things that will help you because this IS going to wear you out!!!



Oh my goodness, bless her heart! I know how you feel, don't want to put my mom in a home either!! Door alarms? what a great idea!! I really appreciate the advice BB   yeah, I'm trying to think ahead, got to keep her safe!! and I know its gonna be taxing, I'm preparing the best I can.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Very NICE!!  Lets all toke up. Packing bowl now. haha 


ButchyBoy said:


> File photo....   But you get the picture!!!
> 
> I still need to clean my hash pipe....


----------



## AllDayToker

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Very NICE!!  Lets all toke up. Packing bowl now. haha




LIKE.  :rofl:


----------



## TrollMaster5000

ButchyBoy said:


> She wacked her head hard enough to cause internal bleeding at the back of her brain. It hasn't changed so they let me bring her home. My idiot sister wants her to go live in a home without stairs...  I am not sending my mom to a home period!!!!!   I will build a gate at the stairs first!!
> 
> Get you some of those little door alarms for kids.  Seriously!!!   The gal next door used to walk into my house thinking it was her house. She is now in assisted living because her husband can't care for her anymore. You need to figure out as many things that will help you because this IS going to wear you out!!!


my grandma god bless her  before she passed would put on like 5 sets of clothes underwear and all and take off saying she was going to stay with my mom  
needless to say she was living with my mom  
it really is hard to see them that way alzheimers is hard on everyone and you cant really baby proof things since there are moments of clarity  and they can easily figure things out before drifting off again  
i was just a kid then i wish i knew what i know now and i would of been giving her edibles
door beeper is a great idea


----------



## roseypeach

TrollMaster5000 said:


> my grandma god bless her  before she passed would put on like 5 sets of clothes underwear and all and take off saying she was going to stay with my mom
> needless to say she was living with my mom
> it really is hard to see them that way alzheimers is hard on everyone and you cant really baby proof things since there are moments of clarity  and they can easily figure things out before drifting off again
> i was just a kid then i wish i knew what i know now and i would of been giving her edibles
> door beeper is a great idea



I like how you described it..drifting off. Cuz mama still has her moments of clarity and I can just see her trying to open a door and cussing me out because she can't get out LOL I'm for sure getting some door alarms, so I'll know if she slips out on me. She can't move that fast, her right leg is always hurting her so much that we have to help her up from sitting. I tell you what though, for 78 years old, she's a feisty one!!!


----------



## TrollMaster5000

in all honesty cannabis when eaten is supposed to slow down the effects theyre have been alot of studies on it with alzheimers  alot of the dementia comes from swelling in the brain and weed is a great anti inflammatory and it also helps slow the plaque build ups that are thought to be the main cause of it


----------



## TrollMaster5000

also helps with the not eating / anerexia part that shows up later


----------



## roseypeach

TrollMaster5000 said:


> in all honesty cannabis when eaten is supposed to slow down the effects theyre have been alot of studies on it with alzheimers  alot of the dementia comes from swelling in the brain and weed is a great anti inflammatory and it also helps slow the plaque build ups that are thought to be the main cause of it



god I wish I could medicate mama...if I could get away with it I would. I am so angry with all this prohibition ****. So many could be given more time and quality of life with access to medical marijuana!


----------



## TrollMaster5000

they have pills that you should be able to get  that are considered legal  
im not sure if the effects would be the same but it would be worth asking


----------



## roseypeach

TrollMaster5000 said:


> they have pills that you should be able to get  that are considered legal
> im not sure if the effects would be the same but it would be worth asking



Not where Im at bro...but thanks for letting me know


----------



## TrollMaster5000

i looked it up its called " marinol "  may be worth asking about


----------



## TrollMaster5000

its not thc but contains the same psychoactives  they prescribe it for glucoama and what not

** edit ** as far as i can tell it can be prescribed by any doctor


----------



## TrollMaster5000

http://norml.org/news/2006/08/17/cannabinoid-may-halt-alzheimer-s-progression-study-says


----------



## ButchyBoy

I don't think anyone should medicate someone without them knowing but Canna butter works great and is easy to make. My next batch will be made with bubble hash. I wanna see how it works and tastes compared to the light green I get when I slow cook mine.

Being in a non medical state would suck bawlz...


----------



## roseypeach

TrollMaster5000 said:


> i looked it up its called " marinol "  may be worth asking about



"LIKE"  

will do, thanks


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Yeah I agree its TOTAL BULLSHIT (BULL HOCKEY). !!! Its MEDICINE! Oh but its ok to throw PILLS that teens get hooked to everyday. This world is SO backwards its not funny. 





roseypeach said:


> god I wish I could medicate mama...if I could get away with it I would. I am so angry with all this prohibition ****. So many could be given more time and quality of life with access to medical marijuana!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Tunnel VISION & blazed 4 sure  

View attachment PIC_1244.jpg


View attachment PIC_1243.jpg


View attachment PIC_1242.jpg


View attachment PIC_1241.jpg


View attachment PIC_1240.jpg


View attachment PIC_1239.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Yeah I agree its TOTAL BULLSHIT (BULL HOCKEY). !!! Its MEDICINE! Oh but its ok to throw PILLS that teens get hooked to everyday. This world is SO backwards its not funny.



Yeah it is...man..you say some crazy sh*t you know that? and I"m not talking about this either LOL

What bugs my *** is the fact that cbd has so many benefits, its even been shown to CURE some cancers n sh*t!  but heck no, they want to squash it instead of use it to help people. Pisses me off to no end!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Whats your deal today? lol gees. Stop being mean dammit. good lord. 





roseypeach said:


> Yeah it is...man..you say some crazy sh*t you know that? and I"m not talking about this either LOL
> 
> What bugs my *** is the fact that cbd has so many benefits, its even been shown to CURE some cancers n sh*t!  but heck no, they want to squash it instead of use it to help people. Pisses me off to no end!!


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Whats your deal today? lol gees. Stop being mean dammit. good lord.



I swear I wasn't trying to be mean, just got a lot on my mind is all, especially now


----------



## TrollMaster5000

hmmmm   i think its this insomniacs nap time 1:15 pm and finally sleepy 
i cant wait until i have something besides this sativa to smoke on

#NewGrowRoomIsntComingSoonEnough
good night guys and gal's  or morning or afternoon :confused2:


----------



## roseypeach

TrollMaster5000 said:


> hmmmm   i think its this insomniacs nap time 1:15 pm and finally sleepy
> i cant wait until i have something besides this sativa to smoke on
> 
> #NewGrowRoomIsntComingSoonEnough
> good night guys and gal's  or morning or afternoon :confused2:



hahaha good night bro, get some rest


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Good night bro. I was wondering if you was ever going fall out. lol talk to you later. 





TrollMaster5000 said:


> hmmmm   i think its this insomniacs nap time 1:15 pm and finally sleepy
> i cant wait until i have something besides this sativa to smoke on
> 
> #NewGrowRoomIsntComingSoonEnough
> good night guys and gal's  or morning or afternoon :confused2:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Guys could you plz check this thread out. thanx. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68079


----------



## roseypeach

Hey Dankie... pm sent...about to be on the road for a couple hours so I will check in later ths eve


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> Hey Dankie... pm sent...about to be on the road for a couple hours so I will check in later ths eve


Be careful out there.. 

A lot of crazies..


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Be careful out there..
> 
> A lot of crazies..



 you got that right!!!


----------



## TrollMaster5000

mwhahaha
so much for the extended sleep period 

View attachment mouse-plants-cannabis_o_1428407.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb

TrollMaster5000 said:


> mwhahaha
> so much for the extended sleep period


:hitchair:


----------



## AllDayToker

Beep boop bop.  :bong:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Pm answered. 





roseypeach said:


> Hey Dankie... pm sent...about to be on the road for a couple hours so I will check in later ths eve


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Beep.. Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) 

View attachment PIC_1275.jpg


View attachment PIC_1274.jpg


View attachment PIC_1273.jpg


View attachment PIC_1272.jpg


View attachment PIC_1271.jpg


----------



## SlimTim

Very nice, knockout color:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks bro.  Hows everyone doing this morning? Good I hope. 





SlimTim said:


> Very nice, knockout color:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Thanks bro.  Hows everyone doing this morning? Good I hope.



Doing splendid!!   Finally cutting a rug out of this place, for good! you have no idea how pleased this makes me...how are you? get some sleep yourself?

what happened to our wake n bake? lol


----------



## AllDayToker

It was rough when I first woke up but my hang over is slowly going away haha.


----------



## roseypeach

AllDayToker said:


> It was rough when I first woke up but my hang over is slowly going away haha.



Haha well hit some of this Blackberry smoke and you'll be just fine


----------



## AllDayToker

roseypeach said:


> Haha well hit some of this Blackberry smoke and you'll be just fine




Haha, pass it ova!!  :48:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

cutting a rug? What you re doing your carpets?  haha just messing with ya 


roseypeach said:


> Doing splendid!!   Finally cutting a rug out of this place, for good! you have no idea how pleased this makes me...how are you? get some sleep yourself?
> 
> what happened to our wake n bake? lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Tomato juice bro. Worked 4 me when I would get hammered.  Hope you feel better. 





AllDayToker said:


> It was rough when I first woke up but my hang over is slowly going away haha.


----------



## AllDayToker

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Tomato juice bro. Worked 4 me when I would get hammered.  Hope you feel better.



Eh I'm old fashioned when it comes to curing my hang overs.  Baby it and lay in bed all day, or just get up and work that **** off quick!

Probably going with the second one today.  Have to feel good when I'm trippin' tonight.  A buddy of mine was able to score a couple bags of shrooms for us tonight, should be an entertaining night.


----------



## SlimTim

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Tomato juice bro. Worked 4 me when I would get hammered.  Hope you feel better.



Spicy V8 was the best for me when I used to drink.  [emoji12]


----------



## AllDayToker

Damn my mind is numb this morning, I said night three times in a row lmao. :doh:


----------



## roseypeach

AllDayToker said:


> Haha, pass it ova!!  :48:



:48:



DnSgenetics1 said:


> cutting a rug? What you re doing your carpets?  haha just messing with ya



Haha whose a mr wise guy 2day?  j/k lol 



DnSgenetics1 said:


> Tomato juice bro. Worked 4 me when I would get hammered.  Hope you feel better.



V-8 fixes anything   lol


----------



## roseypeach

SlimTim said:


> Spicy V8 was the best for me when I used to drink.  [emoji12]



Is that like jalapeno spicy or what? I want to try it but...lol


----------



## SlimTim

roseypeach said:


> Is that like jalapeno spicy or what? I want to try it but...lol



I'd say is more like adding red hot to your Chili. But things tend to taste different with the taste of toothpaste and stale alcohol in your mouth. Boy I don't miss those days.


----------



## roseypeach

SlimTim said:


> I'd say is more like adding red hot to your Chili. But things tend to taste different with the taste of toothpaste and stale alcohol in your mouth. Boy I don't miss those days.



the red hot sounds good but the other, not so much  haha


----------



## DrKingGreen

What's up guys!? Hey Dank! I came back to riu after a long break and peach, gigg y,and md let me know you moved over here. Figured I would hangout for a bit and see if it's more inviting than over there. Plus, when I don't keep a grow thread, I get VERY lazy and tihs gets wild!
I see that your project has come along much farther than I ever anticipated since we last spoke!!!! Holy cow bro, you've got it rollin now! Great to see you accomplishing your goals!
Mine are still coming along well. 3 more semesters til I'm finished with this plant science degree. I'll be excited to start devoting all my time to cannabis! I don't have the room you have to do the quick work, but the work on my single strain is coming along nicely. Not as uniform as I would like yet, but getting close. 
Nice to be back in the mix with like-minded individuals!


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> the red hot sounds good but the other, not so much  haha


Not sure how your taste buds handle spicy, but the v8, to me it is great, but it may end up stinging your throat a bit.. You know that after effect of too much pepper? Sometimes it hits you like that.. But it is good.. Its even better if you take like a dollop of salt, cover the hole with your thumb and shake = delish..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hey bro. Whats up? You been doing good? I myself had moved here bc of all the drama there, well came here to a mess to. other then that things are just great.  Glad to hear your ladies are doing good. It really does mean allot to me to know others are interested in my/our work though. I hope that you stick around for a bit, and we have the chance to talk more soon. Take er easy bro. Later. 

Dank.  





DrKingGreen said:


> What's up guys!? Hey Dank! I came back to riu after a long break and peach, gigg y,and md let me know you moved over here. Figured I would hangout for a bit and see if it's more inviting than over there. Plus, when I don't keep a grow thread, I get VERY lazy and tihs gets wild!
> I see that your project has come along much farther than I ever anticipated since we last spoke!!!! Holy cow bro, you've got it rollin now! Great to see you accomplishing your goals!
> Mine are still coming along well. 3 more semesters til I'm finished with this plant science degree. I'll be excited to start devoting all my time to cannabis! I don't have the room you have to do the quick work, but the work on my single strain is coming along nicely. Not as uniform as I would like yet, but getting close.
> Nice to be back in the mix with like-minded individuals!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

I love TM myself. Hell sometimes I put pepper in mine 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Not sure how your taste buds handle spicy, but the v8, to me it is great, but it may end up stinging your throat a bit.. You know that after effect of too much pepper? Sometimes it hits you like that.. But it is good.. Its even better if you take like a dollop of salt, cover the hole with your thumb and shake = delish..


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I love TM myself. Hell sometimes I put pepper in mine


You put extra pepper in the spicy version?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

yup.. & salt sometimes 


SirGreenThumb said:


> You put extra pepper in the spicy version?


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Wow. I swear. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68116 trying to move on, but it seems like it just keeps on. Im sick of this stuff I sure know that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> yup.. & salt sometimes


Nice... I had a jalapeno chicken sandwich today..


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Wow. I swear. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68116 trying to move on, but it seems like it just keeps on. Im sick of this stuff I sure know that.


Yet, no bragging allowed? eh.. 
Oye..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Right. Now he is harassing me on one of my other threads. This is getting ridiculous. & SOooo childish its unreal. it plainly states in their little rules they clearly posted this morning in rule #2 that other members arent suppose to be harassing other members. You can clearly see they all 3 was talking about me. talking about drama on their part. Im done with it. Last of it with me. I dont care if the guy talks until he is blue in the face. If he doesnt have anything nice to say, and or contribute, then I have nothing 4 him.  





SirGreenThumb said:


> Yet, no bragging allowed? eh..
> Oye..


----------



## DnSgenetics1

haha.. more like hot sauce on my jalapenos 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Nice... I had a jalapeno chicken sandwich today..


----------



## SirGreenThumb

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Right. Now he is harassing me on one of my other threads. This is getting ridiculous. & SOooo childish its unreal. it plainly states in their little rules they clearly posted this morning in rule #2 that other members arent suppose to be harassing other members. You can clearly see they all 3 was talking about me. talking about drama on their part. Im done with it. Last of it with me. I dont care if the guy talks until he is blue in the face. If he doesnt have anything nice to say, and or contribute, then I have nothing 4 him.


If he is harassing you report his posts, or ignore him.. You should report him every time he attempts to start something with you.. I know you have tried to reason with him, but it obviously isn't working.. Maybe talk to a mod and ask them to tell him to stop following you around in an attempt to get a rise out of you.. 

I know it gets annoying, but your best option will probably be to just ignore him.. Like put him on ignore so you don't see what he has to say. Its up to you on what you want to do, but I would report him for harassment.


----------



## DrKingGreen

That guys meme got me heated! FRENCH HORN!!! You have no idea how many times in my life I've heard, "Oh bro, so you like, uh play the trumpet right?" I even had someone at an audition say, "All you trumpets over here." I didn't make the cut after responding, "it's a French horn (insert male part) bag." 14 years of not playing the trumpet has been rough haha. Looks like it's rough being a nice guy too dank lol


----------



## roseypeach

Im HOME!!! all alone....& HAPPY!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> Im HOME!!! all alone....& HAPPY!!!



Rosey, dank is gone.


----------



## roseypeach

SirGreenThumb said:


> Rosey, dank is gone.



wth are you telling me? for the night?


----------



## SirGreenThumb

roseypeach said:


> wth are you telling me? for the night?


No, I'm telling you he got banned.


----------



## SlimTim

SirGreenThumb said:


> No, I'm telling you he got banned.



Oh no, now what


----------



## SirGreenThumb

SlimTim said:


> Oh no, now what


Check this out and let me know how you feel.. I'm headed back, since we are not welcome here. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68122


----------



## SlimTim

SirGreenThumb said:


> Check this out and let me know how you feel.. I'm headed back, since we are not welcome here.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68122



Time to roll out. ...[emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]
I really thought it was decent here. I seem to have missed allot today while tending to the ladies. .


----------



## SirGreenThumb

SlimTim said:


> Time to roll out. ...[emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]
> I really thought it was decent here. I seem to have missed allot today while tending to the ladies. .


Yea, I feel the same way. Kinda messed up dank got banned for someone following him around causing problems.. Its all good though. You headed back?


----------



## Locked

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I feel the same way. Kinda messed up dank got banned for someone following him around causing problems.. Its all good though. You headed back?



DNS has not been banned...no need to manufacture more drama.   DNS was warned *like every other member here* , old and new, that the next time a picture of a drug other than Cannabis was posted or mentioned it would result in being shown the door. The members already here don't have a problem abiding by that rule, do you?  

Let's get one thing straight since I cleaned up the thread that all this current drama came from.     DNS was asked a legitimate question by a member here.   He then replied FIVE times to that ONE question. Each time becoming more and more defensive until the last time he replied he called that member a hater........ And here we are now. 
So let's not lose perspective on all of this. All that a side talking about and posting pics of other drugs is a huge no no.


----------



## SirGreenThumb

Hamster Lewis said:


> DNS has not been banned...no need to manufacture more drama.   DNS was warned *like every other member here* , old and new, that the next time a picture of a drug other than Cannabis was posted or mentioned it would result in being shown the door. The members already here don't have a problem abiding by that rule, do you?
> 
> Let's get one thing straight since I cleaned up the thread that all this current drama came from.     DNS was asked a legitimate question by a member here.   He then replied FIVE times to that ONE question. Each time becoming more and more defensive until the last time he replied he called that member a hater........ And here we are now.
> So let's not lose perspective on all of this. All that a side talking about and posting pics of other drugs is a huge no no.


If he isn't banned why is the ability to rep him gone, but not anyone else? I was also told by another member he was banned and that apparently came from him, so I cant be positive cause I didn't talk on the phone to him like the other member did. 

Also, I was in that thread the whole time it was happening and where you say a simple question was asked, I seen him being rude as did everyone else except for mods apparently. The constant harassing of him and following him around just to get a rise out of him is uncalled for and something should have been done about that and it never was. The same goes with some others that had the same issue simply because he didn't agree with them. 

Even when he decided it would be a good idea to change his avatar to (butt hurt) and then the trumpet one. I also know about a thread being deleted to hide the fact that some of the people that I associate with were being talked about.. (you don't have to mention names for someone to know you are talking about them.)

Myself and all the people that came this way are very nice people and there was no need to attack any of them simply because someone didn't agree with them or what they have to say. In my mind I find it simple to avoid something like that. If you don't like what people are saying, don't come to their thread.. It is really that simple..

I'm not sure what the deal is over here, but because of one member harassing and always being condescending we are all going to leave. That will obviously make the majority here happy.. I even seen where a long time member was allowed to call us bastards (didn't matter) in a thread that was made for us calling us roll it up members. We came here to be accepted as MP members and that didn't happen. 

The double standard that we have endured here was wrong simply because of one member, but need not worry, most of us have already left. 

Lastly, I know you would say that thread was made for us to talk about random stuff, but the thing is, if anyone was to come into any one of our threads while we were talking, we would accept them and answer any question they had about any grow that was being announced in said thread. We are not bad people, but we were surely treated awful over here even though this was supposed to be a drama free zone.. 

Worry no longer, we have moved on.. 
Sorry we couldn't call this place home.. 
Feel free to delete my account. I wont need it any longer. 

Take care.
SGT


----------



## AllDayToker

Yeah I don't have much to say about this community...  Seems very stuck up.  Must be hard growing and not having any fun.  I'm sure you guys enjoy it, but I mean damn.  How are you guys going to grow when veteran members act this way, no matter who said what.

I apologize this had to turn out this way, but I guess it must of been for the best...  I feel like we are just a little too different of groups.  It's too bad, growers should stick together.

Stay high MP,
ADT


----------



## Rosebud

We would love to have you guys stay and work out our differences.  I have just one thing to add, Dank posted  66 messages a day when he got here. I find that overwhelming and a little strange. I have joined new groups before and you usually go in slow and quiet and look at how they run the place before posting so much. 

We are different here, we don't allow a lot of things, but you know what we are? we are passionate about our wonderful plant. We really do want to help people grow the best dank we can... 

Maybe we have that in common.


----------



## DrKingGreen

Soooooooo.... Basically the vibe I'm getting is that EVERY mj forum has predominately clowns. I left riu because of all the turds and came over here yesterday to be with people I KNOW do not cause issues, only to see them getting bothered here. Situations like this make me lose hope in the MJ community and realize that it's no different that any other. A bunch of jerks with very few scattered jewels.
Let me know if you guys find a safe-haven, home, or whatever you call it to share ideas. I don't wanna be piggybacking all the time cause it's not my style, but you guys have always helped me greatly without being jerks, and I will definitely come join you fellas. I have no loyalties with any forums at this time anyway lol

*And 66 messages a day sounds like more traffic for the site. A complaint about that, really!? I am under the impression that SOMEONE owns this site and makes some revenue off it. That person should be upset.


----------



## giggy

sorry to have seen everybody leave, i really believe things could have been worked out.


----------



## Rosebud

DrKingGreen said:


> Soooooooo.... Basically the vibe I'm getting is that EVERY mj forum has predominately clowns. I left riu because of all the turds and came over here yesterday to be with people I KNOW do not cause issues, only to see them getting bothered here. Situations like this make me lose hope in the MJ community and realize that it's no different that any other. A bunch of jerks with very few scattered jewels.
> Let me know if you guys find a safe-haven, home, or whatever you call it to share ideas. I don't wanna be piggybacking all the time cause it's not my style, but you guys have always helped me greatly without being jerks, and I will definitely come join you fellas. I have no loyalties with any forums at this time anyway lol
> 
> *And 66 messages a day sounds like more traffic for the site. A complaint about that, really!? I am under the impression that SOMEONE owns this site and makes some revenue off it. That person should be upset.




Every one of you are welcome her. We hope you stay.

66 posts of mostly nothing. We like educational posts... Sorry for the rocky start.


----------



## orangesunshine

wow what a whirlwind---who knew 1 single poster had so much control over others---bummer to see you all go---surely this was all just a simple misunderstanding that took on an internet mob mentality snowballing into the mess it is now

never saw any of the bashing---too bad u cant work it out

i did see the special section/thread set up specially for the rui group---if that aint hospitality---idk what is

:48:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Naw, not rough at all.  I will no longer be here. Headed back to where I should have never left. RIU.. Hell RIU mods dont treat members the way these cats treat their so called loyal members. This place is a joke.  But its all good. 


DrKingGreen said:


> That guys meme got me heated! FRENCH HORN!!! You have no idea how many times in my life I've heard, "Oh bro, so you like, uh play the trumpet right?" I even had someone at an audition say, "All you trumpets over here." I didn't make the cut after responding, "it's a French horn (insert male part) bag." 14 years of not playing the trumpet has been rough haha. Looks like it's rough being a nice guy too dank lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Its all good bro (Giggy) you know where I will be 


giggy said:


> sorry to have seen everybody leave, i really believe things could have been worked out.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Couldnt have said it better myself bro. 





AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I don't have much to say about this community...  Seems very stuck up.  Must be hard growing and not having any fun.  I'm sure you guys enjoy it, but I mean damn.  How are you guys going to grow when veteran members act this way, no matter who said what.
> 
> I apologize this had to turn out this way, but I guess it must of been for the best...  I feel like we are just a little too different of groups.  It's too bad, growers should stick together.
> 
> Stay high MP,
> ADT


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hello. It doesnt have anything to do with "control" bro. Most all these cats have known me for well over 2 years, and over that 2 yr span we each have went through allot with each other. Me, I lost my Mother due to cancer. Well, most all them helped me get through that. Thats what friends do. 


orangesunshine said:


> wow what a whirlwind---who knew 1 single poster had so much control over others---bummer to see you all go---surely this was all just a simple misunderstanding that took on an internet mob mentality snowballing into the mess it is now
> 
> never saw any of the bashing---too bad u cant work it out
> 
> i did see the special section/thread set up specially for the rui group---if that aint hospitality---idk what is
> 
> :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Very sorry to hear about your mom. That is very hard to see and go thru. Good luck to you where ever you end up dank.  Green mojo for your grows and pollen chucking.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Yeah, I was banned for speaking my mind & posting a pic that I had no clue wasnt allowed. . You banned me. You also wrote some nasty remarks in your little box for reasons. Its all good though, I forgive you. We all make mistakes. Some learn from them, some dont. I did. MP I thought was for me, thought I could make some really cool friends here, but I guess not. Also, you say "I" started this? You need to look to the guy your taking up for. He is the one that followed me around from thread to thread causing issues. (Multifarious) Peace. 





Hamster Lewis said:


> DNS has not been banned...no need to manufacture more drama.   DNS was warned *like every other member here* , old and new, that the next time a picture of a drug other than Cannabis was posted or mentioned it would result in being shown the door. The members already here don't have a problem abiding by that rule, do you?
> 
> Let's get one thing straight since I cleaned up the thread that all this current drama came from.     DNS was asked a legitimate question by a member here.   He then replied FIVE times to that ONE question. Each time becoming more and more defensive until the last time he replied he called that member a hater........ And here we are now.
> So let's not lose perspective on all of this. All that a side talking about and posting pics of other drugs is a huge no no.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks Rosebud.  No hard feelings. 





Rosebud said:


> Very sorry to hear about your mom. That is very hard to see and go thru. Good luck to you where ever you end up dank.  Green mojo for your grows and pollen chucking.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Yeah, I was banned for speaking my mind & posting a pic that I had no clue wasnt allowed. . You banned me. You also wrote some nasty remarks in your little box for reasons. Its all good though, I forgive you. We all make mistakes. Some learn from them, some dont. I did. MP I thought was for me, thought I could make some really cool friends here, but I guess not. Also, you say "I" started this? You need to look to the guy your taking up for. He is the one that followed me around from thread to thread causing issues. (Multifarious) Peace.


 
 Hmmm  if you were banned how are you still posting???   sounds like ya got a time out...  :cop:


----------



## orangesunshine

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hello. It doesnt have anything to do with "control" bro. Most all these cats have known me for well over 2 years, and over that 2 yr span we each have went through allot with each other. Me, I lost my Mother due to cancer. Well, most all them helped me get through that. Thats what friends do.




hey man---sorry to hear about your mom---and yes---good friends always got your back---but maybe if ya'll decide to stick around---you might pick up a couple more

:48:


----------



## Locked

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Yeah, I was banned for speaking my mind & posting a pic that I had no clue wasnt allowed. . You banned me. You also wrote some nasty remarks in your little box for reasons.



I certainly didn't ban you. Pretty sure Rose gave you a time out, and that wasn't for speaking your mind so much as for breaking the rules on other drugs being talked about and pics being posted. You would have known about that rule if you were not stuck on #2.  The biggest factor was after you were informed that what you had did was against the rules you pretty much said it's your thread and you will do what you want.  
As for nasty remarks in a little box?? Sounds like someone left you negative rep. I can assure it was not me. I pm'd you with my thoughts on that.


----------



## ButchyBoy

Peace out MP.


----------



## nouvellechef

Haha. You leave a place with potential to learn from the best at what we do. Make no mistake. Just cause some feelers got hurt, it shouldn't drive one away. But that's your call man.


----------



## AllDayToker

He is just loyal to a group that he started growing with.  We could all learn from each other, and we could all learn from other threads besides our two.  We just got off on a really rough start that I don't think is possible to bounce back from.

Most of us have gone back, and this is whole thing is over.  We can learn from each other anonymously until we are ready to understand each other.  Until then, lets grow.  I'll be back at RIU.

Peace n Love
ADT


----------



## Locked

AllDayToker said:


> He is just loyal to a group that he started growing with.  We could all learn from each other, and we could all learn from other threads besides our two.  We just got off on a really rough start that I don't think is possible to bounce back from.
> 
> Most of us have gone back, and this is whole thing is over.  We can learn from each other anonymously until we are ready to understand each other.  Until then, lets grow.  I'll be back at RIU.
> 
> Peace n Love
> ADT



Fair enough....Green Mojo to you and the rest of your crew.


----------



## kaotik

phew.. time to tidy the place up now eh
starting with all the 1 star thread ratings.. how childish.. hammy's larry og thread, 1 star!?! :hitchair:   go trollitup back at rollitup.
*so keep an eye on thread ratings. i know *we* don't usually use them, but let's try to correct their mess.

really felt the place was being overrun there for a bit. glad to have it normal (and i hope any *adults* who wandered over here, might stay and feel welcomed. don't be offended we thought your buddies were idiots)


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Time out, banned whichever. All I know there was little banned box that popped up with little smart *** remarks wrote in the remark box.  its all good though, Im over it. Wont be here nay longer. Im sure that will satisfy a few here that obviously work for DNA .. lol 





JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Hmmm  if you were banned how are you still posting???   sounds like ya got a time out...  :cop:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hmm. well who was it that called me a arrogant "bastard"? was that you, or was that her? cant really remember. I have No hard feelings against anyone here, never have. Even old Multifarious. Just cant seem to get a long with you guys 4 some reason.    





Hamster Lewis said:


> I certainly didn't ban you. Pretty sure Rose gave you a time out, and that wasn't for speaking your mind so much as for breaking the rules on other drugs being talked about and pics being posted. You would have known about that rule if you were not stuck on #2.  The biggest factor was after you were informed that what you had did was against the rules you pretty much said it's your thread and you will do what you want.
> As for nasty remarks in a little box?? Sounds like someone left you negative rep. I can assure it was not me. I pm'd you with my thoughts on that.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

its all good. Im mostly over @ Rolli. My business partner Stew is on Instagram most of the time. We do allot of give away's. just got done with a autistic awareness give away recently 


orangesunshine said:


> hey man---sorry to hear about your mom---and yes---good friends always got your back---but maybe if ya'll decide to stick around---you might pick up a couple more
> 
> :48:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Same here. No feelings got hurt  just dont like how things get twisted is all. 





nouvellechef said:


> Haha. You leave a place with potential to learn from the best at what we do. Make no mistake. Just cause some feelers got hurt, it shouldn't drive one away. But that's your call man.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Will do  troll it up @ ROLLITUP.ORG 


kaotik said:


> phew.. time to tidy the place up now eh
> starting with all the 1 star thread ratings.. how childish.. hammy's larry og thread, 1 star!?! :hitchair:   go trollitup back at rollitup.
> *so keep an eye on thread ratings. i know *we* don't usually use them, but let's try to correct their mess.
> 
> really felt the place was being overrun there for a bit. glad to have it normal (and i hope any *adults* who wandered over here, might stay and feel welcomed. don't be offended we thought your buddies were idiots)


----------



## TrollMaster5000

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Will do  troll it up @ ROLLITUP.ORG


:rofl:  thats my job


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Its all good bro. I just dont like to go stirring in ****..  and or report someone. I understand dude just has his views & own opinions on things is all, and thats cool. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> If he is harassing you report his posts, or ignore him.. You should report him every time he attempts to start something with you.. I know you have tried to reason with him, but it obviously isn't working.. Maybe talk to a mod and ask them to tell him to stop following you around in an attempt to get a rise out of you..
> 
> I know it gets annoying, but your best option will probably be to just ignore him.. Like put him on ignore so you don't see what he has to say. Its up to you on what you want to do, but I would report him for harassment.


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks bro.. Well, hopefully if I can get along with everyone (1st time ever problem), I will stick around  I hope to make new friends on here as well. 





orangesunshine said:


> hey man---sorry to hear about your mom---and yes---good friends always got your back---but maybe if ya'll decide to stick around---you might pick up a couple more
> 
> :48:


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Aww hell bro.. haha more then a troll in my eye's  your a pretty cool dude. Glad I got to know you.. haha 





TrollMaster5000 said:


> :rofl:  thats my job


----------



## DnSgenetics1

My F1 Brush Hog. 

View attachment PIC_1509.JPG


View attachment PIC_1507.JPG


View attachment PIC_1506.JPG


View attachment PIC_1505.JPG


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> My F1 Brush Hog.



She's looking really good Dank  sorry I don't get over here much, thought I'd stop by today to show my support and let you know I'm still around


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Thanks.. Ive done some more work 2 her. 


roseypeach said:


> She's looking really good Dank  sorry I don't get over here much, thought I'd stop by today to show my support and let you know I'm still around



View attachment PIC_1755.JPG


View attachment PIC_1744.JPG


View attachment PIC_1753.JPG


View attachment PIC_1743.JPG


View attachment PIC_1758.JPG


View attachment PIC_1763.jpg


View attachment PIC_1764.jpg


View attachment PIC_1742.JPG


View attachment PIC_1727.jpg


----------



## roseypeach

what you up to? lol


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hey you!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=iZgSvq6xhwl0AvOMzXq_9A&bvm=bv.67720277,d.aWw 


what you doing?  I'm just trying to get caught up on a little business.  Then gots to run do a few errands. whats bout you? 





roseypeach said:


> what you up to? lol


----------



## roseypeach

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hey you!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=iZgSvq6xhwl0AvOMzXq_9A&bvm=bv.67720277,d.aWw
> 
> 
> what you doing?  I'm just trying to get caught up on a little business.  Then gots to run do a few errands. whats bout you?



I was expecting this phone call but I guess it got pushed back lol   been doing a lot of research this morning on that subject btw.. hanging with the guys and watching my cable modem get installed as we speak!!


----------

